# Anyone riding a DogmaK? Thoughts?



## caad9er (Oct 25, 2011)

I've been tossing around the idea of a Rokh or Kobh (now called dogmak I think). Looking for a higher end and somewhat comfortable but still not full on cushy (specialized roubaix type) bike. Probably won't be able to test ride the Kobh/dogmak and don't see a lot of discussion on these frames. Curious what specifically people like/dislike if they own one.

Thanks.


----------



## sw150 (Jul 29, 2009)

My shop is trying to get rid of a kobh frameset they have. I might ride it tomorrow to see how it is. I've been eyeing it for awhile but love my TCR


----------



## caad9er (Oct 25, 2011)

Get rid of because it's not selling? Any ideas why? Or is it just an expensive bike and not a lot of potential buyers?


----------



## sw150 (Jul 29, 2009)

The price point is really the issue I think. They brought the Pinarello line in for a group of wealthy clients they have that wanted it and ordered a certain number of dogma's from them. They have done well with the lower priced Pinarello's. The Kohb they have is a sweet bike but they ordered it with no real buyer for it. They built it up and are trying to get rid of it cheap just to get it off the inventory.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

What size/colour is the Kobh?


----------



## sw150 (Jul 29, 2009)

I think its around a 56 I never really looked but I'm 6' and its my size. Naked glossy carbon with red. I'll look at the size and take pics when I'm at the shop Thursday.


----------



## caad9er (Oct 25, 2011)

Price?


----------



## sw150 (Jul 29, 2009)

Do you want the price for just the frameset. Or built up.


----------



## caad9er (Oct 25, 2011)

Be curious in both, actually. Built with Sram Red if it's an option or however it's built now if not.


----------



## sw150 (Jul 29, 2009)

Its got red on it now with a set of DT swiss wheels.


----------



## caad9er (Oct 25, 2011)

Sounds perfect. Post a few pics if you get a chance and let me know how much (or PM if you can't post). Thanks.


----------



## sw150 (Jul 29, 2009)

will do I'm going after work today.


----------



## sw150 (Jul 29, 2009)

Crappy cell pics








































I thought it was naked carbon but it is black and red.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

caad9er said:


> I've been tossing around the idea of a Rokh or Kobh (now called dogmak I think). Looking for a higher end and somewhat comfortable but still not full on cushy (specialized roubaix type) bike. Probably won't be able to test ride the Kobh/dogmak and don't see a lot of discussion on these frames. Curious what specifically people like/dislike if they own one.
> 
> Thanks.


Are you still in CO? Never mind ... pm sent


----------

